# 1917 Harley Davidson Bicycle Front Sprocket



## catfish (Oct 3, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...itm=392132754316&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 3, 2018)

This will be an interesting watch.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 4, 2018)

What do the experts think?  
Is it yet another fake? Or is this one the real deal?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 4, 2018)

Well I'm not an expert, but I do have a real one that was on a non Harley mutt bike that came out of a basement after 70 years. Looks real to me with the right nuisances. This chart I found posted is accurate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Even if it is real its not usable. Might be a neat wall hanger. Looks a little suspect to me on the "H"s and the inside chamfer doesn't look as pronounced as it should.  V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2018)

It's missing some teeth.


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2018)

It went cheap


----------

